# my works in progress



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all thought i'd start a blog off on here it will be a mix of things from orks,space marines and imperial guard.

ill start the ball rolling heres a couple of pics of a termie librarian im doing as a commision




























will add more pics later


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Ace job, can not wait for the better pics


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks mate,there the best pics i can get just now but meh lol

heres some more of my w.i.p's

dreadnought





































jump pack chaplain



















airbrushed rhino










5 marines










full army pic*minus 5 scouts,5marines and 5 assault marines*












ork warboss



















w.i.p converted deffdread




























ork nob



















looted wagon




























full ork army pic*minus looted wagon and battle wagon*


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, the SMs are top notch. The Orks look like they could use more highlights/inking. They look almost too clean. Regardless, looking good. +rep, post more pics.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks mate

yeah the orks are still w.i.p none of them are finished imw aiting till i have them all at the same stafe too ink them then give em a final highlight so they all look the same

thanks for the rep

will do once i get more done


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is good thinking about getting them to the same stage before you ink them, wanting to see these all finished and based. Really is a top notch paint job.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good job. I especialy like the dreadnaught.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> That is good thinking about getting them to the same stage before you ink them, wanting to see these all finished and based. Really is a top notch paint job.


yeah i just want the whole army too match lol,will be a while he way till there done as im doing the marines first and i have a kid on the way so will take a while lol



IamI1966 said:


> Good job. I especialy like the dreadnaught.


cheers bud should hopefully have it finished tomoz


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

YOu better owrk on getting it done before the kids comes, I have 3 and OMG it makes it hard to finish anything.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work, especially the clean paint job on the marines. That dread is cool as all hell too.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> YOu better owrk on getting it done before the kids comes, I have 3 and OMG it makes it hard to finish anything.


yeah lol luckily only got the one on the way so can do most of my painting while he is asleep



The Wraithlord said:


> Nice work, especially the clean paint job on the marines. That dread is cool as all hell too.


thanks mate,thanks again


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

little update have basecoated the droppod *pics soon* and will hopefully finish 5 asault marines tonight and get pics of em for ya's


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

as promised a pic of the basecoated drop pod


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great! Thread bookmarked!


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

BWLAF93 said:


> Looks great! Thread bookmarked!


thanks mate


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

so far they look good, cant wait to see them when they are done


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Gambit14 said:


> so far they look good, cant wait to see them when they are done


same mate but gonna take a break from painting sm for a day or 2 and paint some greenskins try and get that army further on aswell


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Love that dred, The only thing you can work on is the basing, To just give them a bit of charactor, and make them look they are fight on the battle field


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks bud,yeah im still waiting on the customer deciding on how he wants them based


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Good job on making a dark grey for your relictors its spot on, the librarian is awesome, the chaplian looks somewhat incomplete though as for your orks there marvelous fantastic skin tone you have there mate ! I digg the drednought conversion too, very orky indeed ! keep up the good work, look forward too seeing more. JD


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> Good job on making a dark grey for your relictors its spot on, the librarian is awesome, the chaplian looks somewhat incomplete though as for your orks there marvelous fantastic skin tone you have there mate ! I digg the drednought conversion too, very orky indeed ! keep up the good work, look forward too seeing more. JD




thanks mate,aye the chaplain has only had 30 mins spent on him so far and is nowhere near finished,thanks again,will do bud,hopefully get some pics later on as im going to paint some orks later


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

finaly got round too sorting the base's on the assault sqaud so i could get some pics and here they are,Still have to do the black on the jump packs and highlight them have started highlighting the veteran and still have to do the weapons right on with the pics


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

The pics are a bit blurry mate so its hard to comment. also would you share with me the colours you used to paint the flesh of you librarian and sergeant its awesome. JD


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> The pics are a bit blurry mate so its hard to comment. also would you share with me the colours you used to paint the flesh of you librarian and sergeant its awesome. JD


yeah soz bout that ill get better pics once ive done some more too them yeah here's a tutorial i did for another site

step 1

start off with dwarf flesh make sure its a nice even coat *you will probably need 2 coats too get and even coloring*

step 2

mix 50-50 elf flesh and dwarf flesh and highlight the face and top of the head if its a bald head leaving dwarf flesh in the recesses and forehead

step 3

do another highlight of pure elf flesh 

step 4

give the face a wash with ogryn flesh

u can stop at step 4 if u wish but i like too go a bit further

step 5

mix 50-50 elf flesh and bleached bone and highlight the raised parts of the face like the nose eyebrows cheeks and chin

step 6

then use pure bleach bone and give the face an extreme highlight like the tip of the nose,highest part of the cheeks and the tip of the chin


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Sweet thanks for sharing  + rep


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

no probs bud happy too help


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice mini's dude. Keep up the good work.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

cheers bud will do


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all need opinions have started working on the drop pod the basecoat is done just needs asureman blue on it and the black is done,but looks a little bland too me,was thinking of adding boltgun metal too the uprights but unsure how it would look


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

right thats the tips given there metal color just need a wash or 2 of badab black then highlighted.also i dont know wat color to do the interior walls of the rhinoive got.here's a pic of the pod*the bits that are grey in the tips will be painted black*


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

well thats the interior of the rhino basecoated just needs badab black wash then detailed heres a pic


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Good swift progress mate I look forward too seeing the Drop Pod finished, and the Rhino also very cool army who have yourself so far matey keep up the great work. JD


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

cheers mate 


used the marines last night against a destroyer heavy necron army i lost but was fun then played against the same army but using my orks and won lol


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Loving the Chap i belive in termy armour. Always been a HUGE fan of terminators and now they are plastic which just allows for some sick models to be created. None the less a steller job on the one you have posted!!! 

CHeers,

Chaosftw


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Loving the Chap i belive in termy armour. Always been a HUGE fan of terminators and now they are plastic which just allows for some sick models to be created. None the less a steller job on the one you have posted!!!
> 
> CHeers,
> 
> Chaosftw


its the librarian thats in termie armour the chaplain is a jump pack chaplain,yeah the new termies are amazing,thanks mate


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all little update for ya's have done some more too the pod gave it a wash with asureman blue*didnt give me the effect i wanted but meh the client is happy*.have also done some wear and tear am going to do some scorch marks once i have tested it out on another mini right on with the pic


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Really nice work Relictor, keep it up.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

will do mate


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all almost finished the interior on the rhino heres some pics


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all well my freind asked me too freehand the skull drawing i did onto the top of the rhino so i did and have given it its first coat of bone.heres a pic just now


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

almost done the skull just needs a another thin coat of bone then the black recoated then its done


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

finaly finished the skull just need to touch the black up slightly


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool freehand work mate looks like you have a nice solid white there, keep up the good work mate look forward too seeing some more.  JD


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

cheers mate yeah took 4-5 coats to get it even lol,will do jd


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

right i got a bit bored with painting today so decided i'd do a bit of converting.Decided too do a speicial character for my freind as a little treat for him.The character is going too use vulcan hestan's rules.pts and wargear.
i still have have to greenstuf some bits on like making it look as though the flamer is molded into the gauntlet and on the relic blade make the purity seal join up.right on with the pics so far will get better pics later


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

absolutely awesome m8. i would suggest a catachan green/black ink wash on the orks to darken them a bit.

well done


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

domdan said:


> absolutely awesome m8. i would suggest a catachan green/black ink wash on the orks to darken them a bit.
> 
> well done



cheers bud,nah i like them the way they are mate any darker and it would put me off them lol


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

heres some slightly better pics of the conversion


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I think the model looks good. Relictor, did you start using a pinhole camera?


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Well I think the model looks good. Relictor, did you start using a pinhole camera?



cheers mate,dont get wat you mean mate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pinhole_camera

Was just dogging you a bit, your pics are normally a lot better then the last ones you posted. Camera go bad on ya?


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Pinhole_camera
> 
> Was just dogging you a bit, your pics are normally a lot better then the last ones you posted. Camera go bad on ya?


*smacks head off the wall*i dunno mate just having a bad day i think lol


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Any more progress to show mate ? im starting a relictors army now your thread has give me a big aspiration to do so what colour/mix of colours do you use for your relictors armour ? JD


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all not been able to get online much as i have recently moved house but heres some thing too wet your appetite one 

ironclad dreadnought




























full army shot










mad doc grotsnik


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Not too hot on the tacks for extra armor but that hammer rocks.


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all wont be updating this that much for bit as my other half gave birth on monday so am taking time out too concentrate on her and him heres some pics of him just now










me and aiden


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

my girlfriend would make me choose between a baby and warhammer
and sadly, I'd have to pick warhammer, its more rewarding


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

omgitsduane said:


> my girlfriend would make me choose between a baby and warhammer
> and sadly, I'd have to pick warhammer, its more rewarding


lol i have chose both just wanna spend a few weeks bonding with him


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Enjoy your time when they are small! Keep up updated on how this "miniature" is coming along!

Grats to you both!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations mate


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Enjoy your time when they are small! Keep up updated on how this "miniature" is coming along!
> 
> Grats to you both!


 
will do bud

thankies

little update for ya's got three ork bikes as an xmas prezzie there sitting built waiting too be undercoated then painted,also have started constructing my own ork truck going too make it look like an old german half track


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

nice looking choas spawn you have there :laugh: 

sorry couldnt resist 

nice stuff you have here mate!


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Riandro said:


> nice looking choas spawn you have there :laugh:
> 
> sorry couldnt resist
> 
> nice stuff you have here mate!


 
cheers bud

its cool lol

thanks


----------

